# Filly's journal!



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

well what a weekend!

i went riding both days, i practically spent all afternoon in the saddle on sunday, me and my dad went riding up the road, down into camping grounds and along the river. it was so much fun we had to go through massive puddles, the occasional campers' dog would bark and try and chase us though... 

the only mishap was when Ninja gave a bit of a buck when we were coming back along the road. i have no idea what he spooked at - if there was anything there, but i was totally unprepared and ended up losing a stirrup. thank goodness that was all that happened, i really didn't want to fall off!


----------

